# U2 for 4x4



## Alejandro (Feb 26, 2013)

I leave these algorithms here


Buffer Ufl



Ufr x'rU'rd2r'Urd2r2xU2
Ubr U2
Ubl U2x'r2d2r'U'rd2r'Ur'x


Ful yrur'U2ru'r'y'
Fru U2l'u2lU2l'u2lU2
Frd yr'drU2r'd'ry'
Fld rd2r'U2rd2Mr'


Ruf U'lul'U2lu'l'U
Rub r'urU2r'u'r
Rbd Ur'd'rU2r'drU' 
Rdf rdr'U2rd'r'


Lub Urur'U2ru'r'U' 
Lfu r'u'rU2r'ur 
Ldf Ur'drU2r'd'rU'
Ldb rd'r'U2rdr'


Bur yru'r'U2rur'y' 
Blu r'u2rU2r'u2r
Bld yr'd'rU2r'dry'
Bdr U2ld2l'U2ld2l'U2 


Dbl URw'U' U'rUl2U'r'Ul2URwU
Drb LwU r2Ul'U'r2UlU' U'Lw'U2
Drf ULw'U' r2U'lUr2U'l'U ULwU 
Dfl RwU Ur'U'l2UrU'l2 U'Rw'U2


----------

